# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  XML report

## yazdan

با سلام
چگونه می توان از اطلاعات یک دیتابیس XML تهیه کرد؟
من بنا بر نیازی می بایست اطلاعات دو جدول که رابطه One to meny هم دارند رو بصورت یک فرمت XML استخراج کنم . آیا برنامه نویسی می خواهد ؟
یا ابزار آماده ای هست ؟ آیا QuickReport  خروجی می تونه داشته باشه؟

----------


## m-khorsandi

اگه از ADODataSet استفاده می‌کنی، متدی وجود داره به نام SaveToFile که با نام فایل و پارامتر pfXML می‌تونی اطلاعاتت رو به صورت XML ذخیره کنی.

----------


## yazdan

خیلی ممنون مورد XML حل شد.
آیا برای ساخت فایل های EXCEL هم روشی به این خوبی وجود داره؟

----------


## yazdan

من قبلاً آنچه که می خواستم به ی فایل Text منتقل می کردم و بعداً داخل اکسل می دیدمش و لی نمی دونم راهی وجود داره که این اطلاعات مستقیم انتقال پیدا کنه یا نه .

----------


## m-khorsandi

راهی که به سادگی SaveToFile باشه، من ندیدم.
برنامه‌نویس رو جستجو کن، درباره این موضوع قبلاً مطالبی نوشته شده.

----------


## Arman_1367

اگه یکم تو اینترنت جست و جو کنی فرمت فایل را پیدا می کنی فقط باید با توجه به فرمت فایل مجموعه رکورد هایی را تعریف کنی و از فایل بخونی یا روی فایل بنویسی.

----------

